# 09005050590



## Theo (3 April 2011)

Hallo!

Wir bekommen auf unseren Firmenhandys SMS mit folgendem Text:

"du bist schwer zu erreichen, bist du auch single und hast lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich mit JA oder wenn es nervt mit STOP! 090 05050590"

Teilweise sind auch Leerzeilen zwischen dem Text und der 090 05050590.
Was der Rückruf kostet ist auch nicht angegeben. 

Absender sind folgende Mobilfunkrufnummern:

015771954834
015773842772
015778937968
015785935633
015785936631
015785938113
015785930802

Die  Rufnummern haben wir der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

 MFG Theo


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 April 2011)

*Aw: 09005050590*

Hallo!

Hinter der Abzocke steht:


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> 0900 - 5 - 050590
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...



Die Krankenakte der Bande reicht bis in das Jahr 2007 zurück! Beschwert Euch bei der Bundesnetzagentur und laßt alle beworbenen Nummern sperren.

Nebelwolf


----------



## bernhard (4 April 2011)

*Aw: 09005050590*

Bundesnetzagentur Informationen zu Rufnummernmissbrauch und unerlaubter Telefonwerbung


> 01.04.2011
> 9005050590
> Spam SMS
> Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 06.04.2011, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 23.03.2011


----------



## cicojaka (4 April 2011)

*Aw: 09005050590*

Corazon...


Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Krankenakte der Bande reicht bis in das Jahr 2007 zurück!


...ach, die würde noch viel weiter zurück reichen, wenn Corazon älter wäre... Die Corazon-Jungs waren jedoch früher bei einem anderen *d*eutschen*t*elefon*m*ehrwert*s*pezialisten aktiv - den kennt man auch, gerade bei denen hatte man's öfter mit dänen zu tun... (und umgekehrt)

2007 passt auch zur Einführung von directbill
openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - Corazon Communication Business - direct/ Bill statt 0900: Mehrwertdienste abrechnen ohne Carrier

was hat eigentlich die Bürgerstiftung Rheinhessen damit zu tun? (mit directbill?)
Google

Ach ja, übrigens: Ich habe da so ein paar Unterlagen rumfliegen, die der Herr F*W* von Corazon eigentlich der Firma Lincoln&Benz in Hongkong schicken wollte. Keine Ahnung, warum die auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen. Amnesie. Falls mal jemand der Corazonies hier auftaucht, kann er sich ja bei mir melden und mir erklären, warum Erlöse aus 0900-Nummern "nicht steuerbar" sind...


> 1.1  Steuerbare Umsätze
> Es ist zwischen steuerbaren und nicht steuerbaren Umsätzen zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Steuerbar (und damit grundsätzlich steuerpflichtig) sind alle Lieferungen (von Gegenständen) und sonstigen Leistungen (Dienstleisungen) die im Rahmen einer unternehmerischen Tätigkeit gegen Entgelt ausgeführt werden. [...]
> ...


Sonst frag ich halt die Steuerbehörden in Wiesbaden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2011)

*Aw: 09005050590*

Von Deinen Steuerfragen habe ich keine Ahnung, aber ich möchte bitte auch so einen Schreibtisch haben 

Im Ernst: Man sollte unbedingt bei Corazon* nachfragen, wer *hinter* der Nummer steht...

Hannover?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ken-per-sms-und-0900-nummer-3.html#post300254


*der Einfachheit halber würde ich ja gerne den Namen des Geschäftsführers hier schreiben, aber das geht ja nicht... Ich weise aber darauf hin, dass man dann schon genau sein muß. Also ich meine die
HRA 8469  
Corazon Communication Business GmbH & Co. KG, Wiesbaden, Frankfurter Straße 5, 65189 Wiesbaden, bzw. deren "persönlich haftende Gesellschafterin", die


> Corazon Management GmbH, Wiesbaden (Amtsgericht Wiesbaden HRB 22377).


, die korrekterweise wohl
Coraz*ó*n Management GmbH heißen dürfte, jedenfalls hat diese Coraz*ó*n Management GmbH die passende HRB-Nummer. Und die Firma hat eine bewegte Geschichte, was die Geschäftsführer angeht. 

Dann gibt es noch die Corazon Management Invest GmbH & Co. KG, Wiesbaden, Frankfurter Straße 5, 65189 Wiesbaden (HRA 9224), für die die Corazon Management (HRB 22377) ebenfalls die Gesellschafterin war, bis eine neue Firma eintrat, nämlich die Corazon Investment GmbH, Wiesbaden (Amtsgericht Wiesbaden HRB 24078 ). Geschäftsführer sind wieder FW und TJ - zusammen mit AR ist das ja das "corazón de corazon", also das Herzstück des Herzens sind diese drei Herzchen (sind das dann nicht eher corazinos als corazonies?) - wie gehabt.

Ist es eigentlich Bedingung dafür, als Mehrwertfirma zu agieren, dass man so viel Verwirrung stiftet? Dann gründe ich auch eine, das kann ich nämlich.

Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente


----------

